# Problem with flash in Firefox



## ociardha (Jan 29, 2003)

Still a newbie-go easy
I am having issues with getting my flash movies to work the same in Firefox as they do in IE. I created a flash intro for the web site, and in IE, you click on the page, and it directs you to the home page. But in Firefox (and Netscape) the movie will play, but nothing happens when you click on the page. Also, on other pages I have a flash slide shows that are centered in IE, but not in Firefox. Here is the code and url for the index page and one of the other pages in question. Please help!!!

*www.soleilbistro.net*
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Soleil Bistro & Wine Bar

PLP_scifipulse.wav

*http://www.soleilbistro.net/Home_.html*
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">

Soleil Bistro & Wine Bar

*Home6 ist he page with the flash movie *

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Untitled Document











HomeMenu

Tapas



Lunch



Dinner



Brunch

Wine ListEventsDirections

Contact Us





Hours of Operation
Tues - Sat 11:30a-10:00p
Sunday Brunch 10:00a-2:00p
Closed Monday

Lunch is served 11:30a to 2:00p
Dinner is served 5:30p to 10:00p

Our Wine Bar serves Tapas
11:30a - 10:00p
Tuesday - Saturday







Soliel Bistro & Wine Bar is a neighborhood bistro featuring Mediterranean dishes inspired by the cuisines of France, Italy and Spain, offered in a stylish, elegant setting with friendly, casual service. A thoughtfull wine list and an eclectic selection of beers is offered to complement the menu.









Created and Maintained by Laura Chapin


----------



## ChimpanzeeUK (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Laura

Just had a look and it seems to be working the same way in IE and FF for me. Clicking on the Enter link launches the site.

Are you still experiencing the problem or have you sorted it out now?


----------



## ociardha (Jan 29, 2003)

I got the index page working by removing the link from the flash and applying it to the text (originally the enter was part of the flash). Still having the prblem with the slideshows being off center though. Any ideas?


----------

